# What are good pressies to take home for family and friends?



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Things that are easily packed in a suitcase, preferably.

ideas please!!


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

alli said:


> Things that are easily packed in a suitcase, preferably.
> 
> ideas please!!


The women are easy. (Well, the ones I know)

I bought my sister one of those incense burners at the little stall at Ibn Battuta. Her friend loved it, so I had to buy another one. They love a certain incense (the stuff that looks like bark) that they can't get in Oz, so now I'm stocking up on that. Beginning to wish I hadn't bought the things, now.

Pashminas are good. Nice and easy and light to carry. Hard Rock T-shirts for my nieces and nephews were a hit. I find it so hard to think of things for the men. Hubby just picked them up something from the duty free in Perth.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

+1 on the Pashminas. I got a pen for my dad, and a knife for my grandad. They all seem to have enjoyed it.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Foodstuffs - chocolate covered dates (nice boxes in Dubai Duty Free), date mahmoul, arabic coffee, bargain price nuts in Duty Free too, tub of zatar, saffron, date syrup.

Children - tshirts from Susan Walcott or the Camel Company. Toy camels, camle & palm tree chocolates (Duty Free again)

General - Pasminas, as mentioned before, keyrings with name in Arabic, mosque clocks (should be no more than Dhs 15 & usually entertains), photographs/pictures in frames.


If you only have a standard luggage allowance, you may find it easier to get most of your gifts from Duty Free, as there is quite a bit of choice, especially for first time gifts.

-


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

You can also get necklaces made with their name in Arabic. I'm planning to do that for my niece for Christmas because she actually has an Arabic name. (Coincidentally, not a drop of Arabic blood in our family.)


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

flossie said:


> You can also get necklaces made with their name in Arabic. I'm planning to do that for my niece for Christmas because she actually has an Arabic name. (Coincidentally, not a drop of Arabic blood in our family.)


Ah, I'd forgotten them. You can get them done in gold or silver for any name. One of the most popular palces, as the service is decent and the prices reasonable, is Cara in the Gold & Diamond Park. Best to order them several weeks ahead though as they are likely to get a lot of orders. 

-


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Ah, I'd forgotten them. You can get them done in gold or silver for any name. One of the most popular palces, as the service is decent and the prices reasonable, is Cara in the Gold & Diamond Park. Best to order them several weeks ahead though as they are likely to get a lot of orders.
> 
> -


Yes. Sitting here on my butt drinking coffee isn't going to get it done, is it?? Thanks for the tip. Will go there then. (Eventually)

Alli, my Dad took dates home. We were a bit worried about him getting them through customs, but they were fine.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Ah, I'd forgotten them. You can get them done in gold or silver for any name. One of the most popular palces, as the service is decent and the prices reasonable, is Cara in the Gold & Diamond Park. Best to order them several weeks ahead though as they are likely to get a lot of orders.
> 
> -


Thanks for those tips! You have some really great ideas! The necklace would be for me (and possibly one for my lovely niece), that's for sure. I always struggle whenever it comes to presents as I have a few 'choosy beggars' in my family, so problem solved!


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

l love Al Jaber Gallery at Deira city Centre. They have beautiful beaded and embroidered sik cushion covers 39.00dhs, tissue covers in beautiful fabrics and tassels and beads 10.00dhs, bags 29.00dhs, camels, lanterns, pens for the kids, boxing camel pens 18.00dhs, and confetti I love uae pens 20.00dhs, mobiles for kids, bubs or whoever, wow I love it, heaps of ideas, knives for the guys.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

There is a great shop called "The Antiques Museum " in Al Quoz...lot of good knick knacks.

Also-
Kids and adults kandoras and abayas.
We bought kids ones from Al Jaber and adult ones from Carefour and a discount store in RAK.
Dates are great ( just declare them on customs forms)
girls-" Fulla" doll wearing the abaya
Freej DVD's ( you can get them with English subtitles)..and there is Freej stationary etc
Books- we have bought some lovely coffee table books on Sheik Zayed, mosques, the Emirates etc ( there is also a nice glossy soft cover set around too)
Burj Al Arab 3D puzzles ( Toy Store and Toys r Us)
Emirati Babushka (sp?) dolls.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Great ideas guys!!!!!


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

I am definately going to do the necklace thing.
How much do they cost on average?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

alli said:


> I am definately going to do the necklace thing.
> How much do they cost on average?


From memory, this time last year the silver ones were around Dhs 150.

-


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Perfect!!!! I am going to go there this weekend!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The lure of the sparkly shiny things! 

_


----------

